# 2012 Arnold Classic Invite List



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2011)

*2012 Arnold Classic Invite List*







*2012 Arnold Classic (14)*

Fouad Abiad
Gustavo Badell
Lionel Beyeke
Matthias Botthof
Evan Centopani
Eduardo Correa
Brandon Curry
Dexter Jackson
Michael Kefalianos
Ben Pakulski
Shawn Rhoden
Branch Warren
Ben White
Dennis Wolf

*2012 Ms. International (15)*

Maria Rita Bello
Brigita Brezovac
Kim Buck
Tina Chandler
Alevtina Goroshinskaya
Monique Jones
Iris Kyle
Debi Laszewski
Cathy LeFrancois
Zoa Lindsey
Geraldine Morgan
Yaxeni Oriquen
Kim Perez
Alina Popa
Maria Segura

*2012 Fitness International (17)*

Michelle Blank
Jodi Boam
Myriam Capes
Regiane Da Silva
Tina Durkin
Allison Ethier
Adela Garcia
Oksana Grishina
Tanji Johnson
Diana Monteiro
Julie Palmer
Kayde Puckett
Camala Rodriguez
Daniella Ruban
Kizzy Vaines
Sheri Vucick
Bethany Wagner

*2012 Figure International (16)*

Jelena Abbou
Teresa Anthony
Cheryl Brown
Krissy Chin
Ava Cowan
Heather Dees
Alicia Harris
Raquel Hernandez
Candice Keene
Gloria Keplinger Tarpley
Sue Knott
Larissa Reis
Erin Stern
Gennifer Strobo
Latisha Wilder
Nicole Wilkins

*2012 Bikini International (18)*

Jennifer Andrews
Jaime Baird
Abbie Burrows
Juliana Daniell
Sonia Gonzales
Candyce Graham
Diana Graham
Jessica Jessie
Lexi Kaufman
Nathalia Melo
Justine Munro
Nicole Nagrani
India Paulino
Jessica Paxson
Natalie Pennington
Monique Ricardo
Tianna Ta
Christine Vargas


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 17, 2012)

The amateurs from Russia are preparing as well. Look close for the English captions.






YouTube Video


----------



## Tuco (Jan 18, 2012)

No Roelly????


----------



## oufinny (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks like Jay won't be showing up... again.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2012)

PITBULL915 said:


> No Roelly????


 
Maybe later in the year. Apparently he had jaw surgery to remove some cancerous tissue:

Roelly Winklaar Blog - The Jaw Surgery Blues


----------



## Wrekem (Jan 18, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> The amateurs from Russia are preparing as well. Look close for the English captions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
makes me sad...alexey will be a god in a few years


----------



## Tuco (Jan 18, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> Maybe later in the year. Apparently he had jaw surgery to remove some cancerous tissue:
> 
> Roelly Winklaar Blog - The Jaw Surgery Blues



Oh snaps, I had no idea.


----------



## harmanrainu (Jan 20, 2012)

Awesome video man!


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 27, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## sofargone561 (Jan 27, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Looks like Jay won't be showing up... again.


----------



## DarielleGaines (Jan 28, 2012)

PITBULL915 said:


> No Roelly????



You won't most likely see Roelly again till late in the season... Maybe Europa Supershow in Dallas.


Support IronMagLabs.com!


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 11, 2012)

Stefan's Legs






YouTube Video


----------



## fatsopower (Feb 11, 2012)

anyone know how Branch is doing?


----------



## Tuco (Feb 11, 2012)

Saw a pic of him on Rx, albeit he was still many weeks out, his legs looked considerably disproportional.... It's Evan's time to reign in the IFBB.


----------



## bodybuilder13 (Feb 12, 2012)

Evan is taking it.


----------



## JonP (Feb 13, 2012)

show us some pictures,i like.......


----------



## Filessika (Feb 13, 2012)

they are lucky guys.


----------



## Boomer182 (Feb 15, 2012)

No dbag and no cutler?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 15, 2012)

It's between Evan and Branch IMO. Maybe Wolf in that mix as well?


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Calves of Steel (Feb 17, 2012)

Guy in that video looks incredible. Still...the music was a little intense for the 35 pound dumbell curls


----------



## ceejay (Feb 19, 2012)

how many years/cycles does getting that big take


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 19, 2012)

It's not how many cycles bro, it's about genetic potential, Diet, and a lot of hard work! The chems do add to the perception, but it's a mere part of being on that level.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2012)

Part 3. They posted this a few days ago and skipped the english subtitles.


----------

